# I Solisti Italiani



## czgirb (May 27, 2011)

Today i'm googling for "i Solisti Italiani" but i found nothing
i own their Vivaldi op.8 and feel it's good
so i wish to know more about them, but i found nothing
is the group is not famous at all? why i found nothing?
is there someone capable to sharing some opinion regarding to the group?
thank you


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be so much except for offers on their records, for example:

https://www.discogs.com/artist/2117473-I-Solisti-Italiani

I'm not sure if this is the same group but if it is you will need to get Google to translate it:

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Solisti_Filarmonici_Italiani


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I also like them. When I was looking on youtube for a good performance of Vivaldi's _La Cetra_ some months ago, they were my choice to listen to the opus entirely after I tried the first movement of the first concerto in many performances. I had never knew of them prior to this though.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

czgirb said:


> Today i'm googling for "i Solisti Italiani" but i found nothing
> i own their Vivaldi op.8 and feel it's good
> so i wish to know more about them, but i found nothing
> is the group is not famous at all? why i found nothing?
> ...


On Qobuz and Spotify there's Vivaldi Op 6 and op 9, some string quartets, the Mendelssohn octet, a baroque compilation CD, a. Christmas CD and various other things.


----------



## czgirb (May 27, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> There doesn't seem to be so much except for offers on their records, for example:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/artist/2117473-I-Solisti-Italiani
> 
> ...


really? in here, there is so many. issued on Denon Records' label.


----------

